# Gay Marriage



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

So, how do you all feel about gay marriage? Are you for it? Against it? Or do you just simply not care about it at all?

Please don't turn this into a flame war about religion or whatever, just give your honest answer and don't put anyone down.

I personally am against gay marriage.



> Just to clear something up, I'm not flaming anyone by posting this, I'm just curious about your views on certain things. This isn't any different than asking you "Do you like the color blue"


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

For it. 
Marriage shouldnt be just between a man and a woman, I feel if two people love each other enough they have the right to get married, regardless of Sex.
Also this'll be locked


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> For it.
> Marriage shouldnt be just between a man and a woman, I feel if two people love each other enough they have the right to get married, regardless of Sex.
> Also this'll be locked


It won't be locked if people actually stick to the topic and don't act like immature babies.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

I say I don't care.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suppose.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

God loves the gays.

I believe in freedom, and therefore, I think gays should be able to marry.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is _The Bell Tree_


----------



## Numner (Feb 19, 2010)

I mean love is love, it's not like straights no anything about marriage seeing as the whole list of single parents.

Really, it's an embarrassment to me <_<


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Just to clear something up, I'm not flaming anyone by posting this, I'm just curious about your views on certain things. This isn't any different than asking you "Do you like the color blue"


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! Isn't TBT fascinating?


----------



## Josh (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't actually care, I'm not going to be gay.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 19, 2010)

Honestly, I'm against it.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 19, 2010)

im not for it, and im not against it. 
i dont really care 


im more towards against it though.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2010)

Marriage should be for two people who love each other, whether it's man and woman or man and man.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Marriage should be for two people who love each other, whether it's man and woman or man and man.


Agreed.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohyeah.

+ woman and woman.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

I was afraid to say that without getting called a spammy pest, but it doesn't matter.

I can't wait to see one that comes to this thread to bash gays.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

This is turning out to be a nice discussion guys! Thanks for not being immature and bashing other people because of their beliefs. This is very nice.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 19, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Marriage should be for two people who love each other, whether it's man and woman or man and man.


So woman and woman are basically screwed in your point of view?

I don't really care if they get married or not, as long as they aren't those annoying gays that are so openly gay that you want to Falcon Pawnch their faces in.
coughTyecough


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 19, 2010)

For it 100%


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

America needs more gays, IMO.


----------



## Numner (Feb 19, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> America needs more gays, IMO.


Why?

We need no less no more, same with apples and oranges, dogs and cats, and other stuff.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Please don't turn this into an argument, or this could get locked.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

We aren't arguing, clearly.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Against it, but i don't hate.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm really surprised that people are actually saying they're not.
I don't think anyone said they weren't in this topic, http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7189959/17/#new

Opinions do change though I suppose.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol why hate on the Gays?
Many Gays have given us things we use everyday. So why not give them something they want?
Gay inventions:
Sterotypes which comedy uses
Dress Sense
Rather sexy Lycra
Artists and Poets
AM-Drams
Gimme-Gimme-Gimme (great TV show)
theres more i know


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised that people are actually saying they're not.
> I don't think anyone said they weren't in this topic, http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7189959/17/#new
> 
> Opinions do change though I suppose.


People are hypocrites.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lol why hate on the Gays?
> Many Gays have given us things we use everyday. So why not give them something they want?
> *Gay inventions:*
> Sterotypes which comedy uses
> ...


I laughed lawl.

I don't think Gays started stereotypes....I don't think any race/gender/sexuality/religion stared them...


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 19, 2010)

For it. Love shouldn't be limited.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm Against it but, you are what you are, and I'm very accepting of people.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lol why hate on the Gays?
> Many Gays have given us things we use everyday. So why not give them something they want?
> Gay inventions:
> Sterotypes which comedy uses
> ...


You have no idea what the Hell you are talking about!


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People changing their minds doesn't mean they're hypocrites, it just means they changed their minds? =P If someone said they were against something, then did something that goes against what they said while still showing that opinion, that would be hypocrisy.

Anyways, I am for gay marriage. Not because of my being gay, but more because I believe that the government should keep it's nose out of religion, and visa versa. It causes far too much trouble when they mix, especially in situations like this. People can believe that marriage is between any combination of two people, and if the government is going to give special rights and privileges to one, they should do it for all, rather than catering to the values of a religion.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lol why hate on the Gays?
> Many Gays have given us things we use everyday. So why not give them something they want?
> Gay inventions:
> Sterotypes which comedy uses
> ...


I don't really see many people hatin' :T


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor do I. =P The only thing I could see being remotely offensive toward gays is that post, which presents annoying stereotypes... XD People generally do not like being stereotyped, do they? .-. =P


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 19, 2010)

if two people love each other then they should get married so yes

sex on the other matter is a no no but thats only cos i findit disgusting


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People will stereotype, as sad as that is, it'll continue to happen until they are shown otherwise.
No one even likes it being done to them, that or you just feel sorry for the ignorant person doing it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm deadset against it, but it's been said, God loves them even if they are gay. It makes no difference to him. It's just the problem with lust, is more typical in gays... though, no matter how you toss it, it is more prominent in men. So gay or not, all men deal with lust.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> I mean love is love, it's not like straights no anything about marriage seeing as the whole list of single parents.
> 
> Really, it's an embarrassment to me <_<


know*

And I honestly don't care for it. I'd be fine either way to be honest.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lol why hate on the Gays?
> Many Gays have given us things we use everyday. So why not give them something they want?
> Gay inventions:
> Sterotypes which comedy uses
> ...


I don't see how their dress sense is any different, unless you mean cross-Dresser.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even Tye does that... I hope... ._.

That's when things cross the line is when you try to be something you're not.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 19, 2010)

Again I ask, why do people make threads like this when they know they aren't supposed to? A mod will come and close this sooner or later.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Again I ask, why do people make threads like this when they know they aren't supposed to? A mod will come and close this sooner or later.


Why would it be against the rules? It's a simple question and doesn't need a flame war to answer it. The only reason this thread would be locked is if immature members come and argue.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 11, you think the mods want little kids knowing this crap? Sure, I know it. But, it's Jeremy's choice of rules, not yours. I think you should check the rules before you make anymore threads.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing what "crap"? I'm not supplying any information at all. This thread is harmless compared to some other ones I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, it's against the rules to talk about religion, politics, and other matters like this. Read the rules next time. >.>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Not even Tye does that... I hope... ._.
> 
> That's when things cross the line is when you try to be something you're not.


God no, he does not. That'd be horrific. XD

I don't really think there's very many cross-dressing gays, that's called transvestitism, which is something that isn't typically related to sexuality.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want to go into rules, you are meant to be 13 before joining here. Jeremy hasn't set that rule in stone, but it's on Zeta would want inforced.
And there is nothing wrong with this thread.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't religion or politics lol. It's a simple yes/no question. There is no harm intended with it.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Politics allowed? Seeing as Jeremy always brings up a topic about Politics


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't check Zeta's rules. But whatever. This thread will be close, just wait. I'm gonna leave, I don't like to fight...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, XD but... 






			
				Board Rules said:
			
		

> 4. *Prohibited Topics*
> Some topics are not permitted for discussion on the forums because they may lead to flaming or insulting other members. Discussions about religion and other controversial topics should be done in personal messages or outside of The Bell Tree.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay, can we please get back on topic? I liked this conversation when it first started. It was very calm.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hardly controversial! It's not asking anyone to come out, or any such crap.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> Okay, can we please get back on topic? I liked this conversation when it first started. It was very calm.


gheys shld brn in hell!!!!! D:< Not being serious of course.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm all for gay marriage.
I don't know why people are so against it.

It's their marriage it's their business.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was referring to Crash's post about politics.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ur so ghey


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anybody really care? 
I'm for it. Just let them be gay, it isn't going hurt anyone.
Some people in the world are just so stupid.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ur gay wit gome lol


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up
u were ur moms dresses


----------



## Ren Partycat (Feb 19, 2010)

I honestly don't care, any two people that love each other very much should be married eventually. Nuff said.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i wer ur moms dresses lol

wait i men i do ur mom lol


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur dad lieks men. he wants gay marrege. he lieks da gay buttsecks. farther liek sun.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* u *censored.7.6* u dont knw mi dad u onl hav sex wit ur dad so gtfo amd *censored.9.10*


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u mad


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

What does it matter?
Marriage should be between two people who love each other, 
and anyway, Gay relationships seem to last longer than straight ones so yea. Why not?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> What does it matter?
> Marriage should be between two people who love each other,
> and anyway, Gay relationships seem to last longer than straight ones so yea. Why not?


I don't really think how long the relationships of anyone is up for debate here.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> What does it matter?
> Marriage should be between two people who love each other,
> and anyway, Gay relationships seem to last longer than straight ones so yea. Why not?


it doesn't matter if they're straight or gay. 
some relationships last, and some dont. not because they're gay or straight..


----------



## Gethsamane (Feb 19, 2010)

I got into a debate with my friend on this, me for and him against. And countered each and every one of his arguments, I'd like to think.



> The definition of marriage is a man and a woman.



That largely depends on the dictionary. I checked about six or seven dictionaries, at least half of which either had gay marriage as an acceptable substitute, or the ONLY definition was between two people who loved each other, with NO mention of gender at all. 



> It's unnatural. Sex only works between a man and a woman, two men/two women can't reproduce.



It's very natural. Homosexuality is fairly common in both the human AND animal world. And if you wanna use the sex excuse, that's basically saying a marriage should revolve around sex. If you wanna think that, fine. But I doubt most people do think that.



> The Bible says it's wrong.



This one was a bit controversial for me, being the religious guy I am. I don't wanna turn this into a religious debate, but I guarantee you 99% of the people who use this excuse have never even read that passage, or ANY of the Bible, that says that. Two main reasons why I say this:
1. The passage most people refer to says gay sex is wrong. It says nothing about gay marriage/love in general.
2. That same passage says "playing with the skin of a pig" (football?) and working or playing on Sunday are wrong. But we can still do that, right?
I personally believe the Bible was designed as a guideline for the time it was written. While it still should be used as a guideline for a Christian life, it is not a set in stone, follow this TO THE DOT. But that's just my feelings. Say I'm cherry-picking which of God's rules I wanna follow, and I'll tell you you're doing the same, Sir Holyer-Than-Thou.

Ironically, the friend I had this debate with, has stated multiple times he feels no connection to Christian, or any, religion, and has denounced any and all belief in God.



> It ruins the sacredness of marriage.



See also: 99% of celebrity marriages, but we allow those.

Face it, for many, many people, marriage is hardly sacred nowadays. I like to think that it still is for me, and hope to never get divorced, but gay marriages do tend to last longer than many straight marriages.



> Gays are freaks. They talk weird and dress like freaks, and just act freaky.



Stereotypes =/= Fact

I'm not racist, so PLEASE, PLEASE do not take this that way, but do all African Americans sit around eating KFC and not paying child support? Are all Chinese people good at math and video games? Do all Irish men get drunk until the floor spins round and round? No. It's a stereotype that represents a very minor percentage of a group, and could just as easily apply to any other group.



> It's just wrong.



Damn, I've been outsmarted.



I really hope this didn't offend anybody, but these are just my views on the matter. I have gay friends, and I feel that a gay man has just as many rights as a straight man. Unfortunately for me, most of the people living in my area don't feel the same, so this is a view that labels me as a bit of an outcast. But just the same, I am 110% FOR gay rights.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant it this way:

Straight marriages end up causing kids, then the parents split up so the kids get split up and it gets *censored.2.0*ty
Gay Marriages cant have kids unless they adopt or use a turkey baster (lol), so it isnt as bad during a split up


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, that's not the point. And even so, not all marriages end in failure.
You really are one for shooting your mouth of.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over 50% of marriages end in divorce, 
I just think everyone should have the right to marriage, regardless of sex and sexual Preference


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? More than 50% of marriages, even gay ones, are in it for the sex/the companionship. They have nothing to do with love. And now it sounds like you're hating on straight relationships. THINK before you act.


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

If you're into that kinda thing.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold on, something tells me that's not quite right.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 19, 2010)

For it. It's called _freedom_, people. Besides, what harm would be done if gays marry anyway? I mean, how would that affect other people?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't care. As long as there's no PDA, I don't care.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't see why they can't get married, to each their own. Everyone has the right to love who they want to love and I don't see how anyone can tell people "no" on that issue. 

And just don't turn this thread into any flames, and it'll stay open. People have a right to their opinion, don't argue. I've not really seen any of that on the pages I've skimmed through, but just saying.


----------



## Wish (Feb 19, 2010)

Most of the gay marriages are for the sex. .-. So uhhh.... Yea, sex = kids. I dont like that. Because they usually split up. 5 minutes later "Obby, you wanna hook up? >:3" ._.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Most of the gay marriages are for the sex. .-. So uhhh.... Yea, sex = kids. I dont like that. Because they usually split up. 5 minutes later "Obby, you wanna hook up? >:3" ._.


Gay marriages cannot produce kids...
So how does that work?
And i think thats kinda prejudice.


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Most of the gay marriages are for the sex. .-. So uhhh.... Yea, sex = kids. I dont like that. Because they usually split up. 5 minutes later "Obby, you wanna hook up? >:3" ._.


Um.. gay people cant have kids.. e__e


----------



## Wish (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I meant Lesbians. Isn't this thread overall? .-.


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olol u ned spum nd scarmbled eggs


----------



## Wish (Feb 19, 2010)

Panties said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothanx. I want curry. >:3


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, yeah the point is lesbians can't have kids.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do lesbians have sex then have kids?!

Unless they use a turkey baster <<


----------



## Wish (Feb 19, 2010)

Panties said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-. yes they can.


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain? :3


----------



## Wish (Feb 19, 2010)

Panties said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-. Just ignore this post then.....


----------



## Niema (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm for it because i think if 2 girls love each other or if 2 guys love each other than that's okay.

It would not be fair if they cant marry a 2 men or 2 woman than that's unfair to them only to us that are straight.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 19, 2010)

No, I do not support Gay Marriage.  Don't ask me why.  I have my reasons, and nothing anybody can say will change my mind.


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just sayin'.
You need a male sex cell and a female sex cell to make a brat, I mean kid.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can IF they have:

Turkey baster
Male Sperm which they have taken from sperm bank or male

1-2hrs later the bun is in the oven ;3


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that, or they can just adopt.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 19, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> No, I do not support Gay Marriage.  Don't ask me why.  I have my reasons, and nothing anybody can say will change my mind.


what about five dollars


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone can have sex, it only makes a baby in straight sex. Gosh, ppl.

...Love isn't *all* about sex, guys...


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 19, 2010)

hmm this is honestly tough if there is no children involved all for it but if kids are involved I would probably say no untill the child is old enough to understand what's going on.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

Panties said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt say nothing about adoption,

You said if they were to have sex to make kiddies.

Thats the way xD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

yes wat duz it madder


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

well wut hapend to teh creater of this thred


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

He got banned.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2010)

NulPul said:
			
		

> well wut hapend to teh creater of this thred


He spontaneously combusted.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> NulPul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he got banned.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 20, 2010)

Support it of course.


----------



## lilypad (Feb 20, 2010)

I absolutely support it, it's one of the few topics in politics I feel kinda passionate about. I think it is no ones right to tell another person who they can/can't marry or love.


----------



## Pear (Feb 20, 2010)

Support it. How is it our government's job to put a definition on love?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

I think everyone should know my stance on the issue, lol.

I honestly don't understand why so many people are against it. There's absolutely no reason for it. Why should you care if gays are allowed to get married or not? It's not like it's going to destroy _your_ marriage. If it wasn't for the Catholic church completely *censored.3.0*ing up the Bible with biased translations and other crap that they threw in, Christians today would have no reason to be against it. If most Christians would just realize that the Bible that they read today is very different from the original Hebrew Bible... Oh, well. It's not like anything's going to change, because churches aren't going to suddenly start using a correctly translated Bible without the added bias and crap because they're comfortable with what they know today, even if they don't realize that it's wrong.

I don't mean to get into a religious debate, I'm just stating why so many people today believe what they do. I'm Christian myself, but I don't conform to the made up stuff that is followed today.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Most of the gay marriages are for the sex. .-. So uhhh.... Yea, sex = kids. I dont like that. Because they usually split up. 5 minutes later "Obby, you wanna hook up? >:3" ._.


That's not true. >_>

Besides, if a gay couple is going to get _married_, especially in a country like the United States, they have a hell of a lot to overcome to do it, with all the barriers everywhere. A decision that big with that much trouble to it is most likely going to be a lasting one, wouldn't you think? And yes, there are gays who only want sex, but the same can be said about straight people *coughFabiocough*. Some people just have their priorities wrong. That has nothing to do with their sexuality. And as for "sex = kids", do you honestly think that every single time a straight couple has sex, it's to make a baby? If that were true, the world would be 100 times more overpopulated than China is. .-. Sex has many different purposes; there's the biological function of making babies, but there's also purposes like pleasure, bonding, and love.


----------



## Erica (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't care. It's like I don't care if a woman loves a woman, or a man loves a man. I believe that people of the same sex can marry and I believe straight people can marry. Being gay isn't any different than being straight, you love someone they love you back. Really no difference  to me.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we'd have like, 700 billion people.

That would be complete hell. IMAGINE IT!


----------



## Numner (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think everyone should know my stance on the issue, lol.
> 
> I honestly don't understand why so many people are against it. There's absolutely no reason for it. Why should you care if gays are allowed to get married or not? It's not like it's going to destroy _your_ marriage. If it wasn't for the Catholic church completely *censored.3.0*ing up the Bible with biased translations and other crap that they threw in, Christians today would have no reason to be against it. If most Christians would just realize that the Bible that they read today is very different from the original Hebrew Bible... Oh, well. It's not like anything's going to change, because churches aren't going to suddenly start using a correctly translated Bible without the added bias and crap because they're comfortable with what they know today, even if they don't realize that it's wrong.
> 
> I don't mean to get into a religious debate, I'm just stating why so many people today believe what they do. I'm Christian myself, but I don't conform to the made up stuff that is followed today.


I was randomly really happy about you and Andrew just then.

xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happiness is good! =D


----------



## Numner (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you have a happiness detecting bomb ._.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm for it. Gay people love each other just as much as straight people, they should have equal rights which means the right to marry.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 20, 2010)

For it, if you love someone then go for it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 20, 2010)

For it, because I'm Bisexual.
But I'm scared to tell my parents, I don't know what they'll think about me if I tell them.


----------



## Numner (Feb 20, 2010)

EmzStar said:
			
		

> For it, because I'm Bisexual.
> But I'm scared to tell my parents, I don't know what they'll think about me if I tell them.


Really, you should, if they don't accept then really they aren't good parents.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think everyone should know my stance on the issue, lol.
> 
> I honestly don't understand why so many people are against it. There's absolutely no reason for it. Why should you care if gays are allowed to get married or not? It's not like it's going to destroy _your_ marriage. If it wasn't for the Catholic church completely *censored.3.0*ing up the Bible with biased translations and other crap that they threw in, Christians today would have no reason to be against it. If most Christians would just realize that the Bible that they read today is very different from the original Hebrew Bible... Oh, well. It's not like anything's going to change, because churches aren't going to suddenly start using a correctly translated Bible without the added bias and crap because they're comfortable with what they know today, even if they don't realize that it's wrong.
> 
> I don't mean to get into a religious debate, I'm just stating why so many people today believe what they do. I'm Christian myself, but I don't conform to the made up stuff that is followed today.


Actually, there are reasons to be against it, because everyone has different beliefs. I respect your views and you should respect others too.


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, gay people should be able to be just as miserable as straight people are


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Personally, I have nothing against gay people, but the gay pride parades (and all their straight supporters) really get on my nerves. Sure you're different, but do you really have to flaunt it all the time?

I'm not against gay marriage, but I'm not for it either. My beliefs are against it, but I think that if they're going to continue in their relationship whether they're married or not, then we can't stop it.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Personally, I have nothing against gay people, but the gay pride parades (and all their straight supporters) really get on my nerves. Sure you're different, but do you really have to flaunt it all the time?
> 
> I'm not against gay marriage, but I'm not for it either. My beliefs are against it, but I think that if they're going to continue in their relationship whether they're married or not, then we can't stop it.


I guess what bothers me the most is how many people who are attracted to the same sex let it rule their lives and lifestyle.

Being attracted to the same sex is _something about you_ not _who you are._


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 20, 2010)

The only thing I really hate about gay people, is that if they want to be treated like normal people, then there shouldn't be any special treatment for them. Like in the court system, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree with this. Now, it seems like gays actually have more rights than straight people. If someone disagrees with them it's automatically "omg I'm suing you for a hate crime!"


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware that people have different beliefs, and I do respect that, but there's really no good reason why anyone should be against it. I understand that some people disagree with it because that's what their religion teaches them, but there's absolutely no reason for them to be against gay marriage. It's none of their business if gay couples are allowed to get married or not. Everyone deserves to have equal rights, no matter their gender, race, religion, or sexuality. Rejecting people of their rights is just as bad as slavery. Slaves were set free in the end, and it's well past time for gays to get their justice, too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "let it rule their lives and lifestyle"?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before, there ARE reasons why people can be against gay marriage, and It's not all about religion. Gay marriage has always been shunned by most groups of people, even people that aren't Christian.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The only thing I really hate about gay people, is that if they want to be treated like normal people, then there shouldn't be any special treatment for them. Like in the court system, etc.


...where are they asking for "special treatment"?  Is having the same rights as any other couple "special treatment" now?


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right there is what I'm talking about.

Who cares about what gender a person is attracted to? It's not _who they are_. They are still a human being.

Gay is a label which I think needs to be done away with. Enough with people being called 'gay', 'bi', or 'straight'. We're all just humans, and that's what we should be called. No special rights (or discrimination) for anyone regardless of sex, sexual preference,  race...


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't think of many gay people I've known that act like that at all. Most of that stuff is limited to television and movie characters, and stars, which I'm sure everyone can agree are almost all completely nuts. Yes, your sexuality is about what you are, not who you are, and it has little effect on how you behave, and most gays nowadays feel that way.

As for the hate crime thing, that's not a right, it's a law to make punishment a bit more severe for those who commit violent crimes against someone for the purpose of their hate. By that logic, the hate crimes bill as a whole should be removed and there would be no punishment for crimes committed out of hate. I've not heard anything about gays trying to sue someone for disagreeing with them. Do lawsuits even fit in with hate crimes?

Ah, well, I guess people's ideas of stereotypes are still pretty strong, unfortunately.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I've known plenty of gay people that demand special treatment. And my friends do too. There are stories about it, etc. You may have never heard of those stories, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It most certainly does not. Yes, there's a hate crime law now, but you can't just get someone arrested for calling you names or something. >_> The purpose is the law is for hate crimes like someone breaking into your car because you have a gay pride sticker on it and beating you up, or even killing you. I know that's happened where I live now, and that's just not right. What's worse is the people would actually get away with it, because so much of our government has an irrational hatred for gays, especially southern states.


----------



## Princess (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not against it.
Whatever your sexual preference is, they're still human.
And deserve the same rights as any other human.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But anything can be called a hate crime, and it happens all the time. The definition is so broad that hate crimes can be used so people won't be able to have an opinion anymore.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's no more of a label than "Christian", "American", or "male" is...


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teenagers being ******** != all gay people demand special treatment


----------



## scrunch (Feb 20, 2010)

Well since a few of my friends are gay I guess I don't care about it.. But now that its legal in my state we have had a ton of marches and stuff like that going on in the capital city, and thats all that was on the news when they legalized gay marriage...  which was like 3-5 months ago, so it has stopped pretty much now... so yea...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they're not demanding "special treatment", they're demanding _equality_. You know, what the African Americans and women did, and they got the equality that they deserved. Now why are gays being held back?!


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All labels are stupid. It leads to stereotypes and people thinking differently because they 'fit under a certain label'.

Gay is a label. What wouldn't be a label would be 'someone who prefers to have sex with the same gender', because it's stating a fact about their preference. Sexual preference should not influence rights at all, yet people get hung up about it way too much.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other countries will see America as a weak country because being gay is seen as a horrible taboo.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Just edited my post. I spelled weak wrong. lol.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, my point is:

I don't see why people care about your sexual preference so much. It shouldn't rule your life.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god this made me laugh.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and because they still have a lot of debate about whether Creationism is a valid theory anymore, and because they're still not using the metric system, and...

Seriously, America is the slowest *censored.3.0*ing country ever and why it's regarded as the "best country ever" by the people who live here baffles me to no end.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because "someone who is attracted to the same gender" (not "prefers to have sex with the same gender" >_>) is too long? Things have to have names. That doesn't make them a label. So, by your logic, we should be calling girls "people who have vaginas" and guys "people who have penises". Yeah, I don't think that'll catch on, lol. While I agree with you that people shouldn't be judged by what gender, race, religion, or sexuality they are, there's nothing wrong will using words that describe you.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ok, my point is:
> 
> I don't see why people care about your sexual preference so much. It shouldn't rule your life.


I agree with this, though there's also the people who let OTHER people's sexuality rule their lives and let it bother them. I don't see why it upsets them so much that people have a different sexuality than themselves and feel the need to make them as miserable as they themselves are.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with comastose, if you're gay, that's great for you, but I don't want it up in my face...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ok, my point is:
> 
> I don't see why people care about your sexual preference so much. It shouldn't rule your life.


It doesn't "rule" our lives, but it is a big part of it, you know. For example, Andrew is most of my life. Not because I'm gay, but because _I love him_, and we're going to get married someday. He influences most of my decisions in life because it's not just me anymore; it's _us_. Any straight couple would feel the same way, if their relationship was true.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know how that stuff works. I'm attracted solely to the same gender yet I do not classify myself as gay. Gay means 'homosexual' which means 'people who have sex with the same gender.' I don't. I'm not a homosexual because of attractions.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you're repressing your perfectly natural urges, or have you just not had sex yet?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's referring to lifestyle... <.<


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it like that. I was talking about being discriminated against _because_ you're gay.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you want to discuss my decisions, we can take it to pm.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

You see, the majority of this country's religion falls under Christianity, and most Christian believe that gay marriage is wrong. Sorry, but there is nothing that you can do to change that.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry about that, I misread your post. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I agree with comastose, if you're gay, that's great for you, but I don't want it up in my face...


But straight couples showing affection is A-OK, right? >_>

If you mean that you don't like _any_ PDA, then I understand. But if you're staying that gays showing their affection for each other is worse than straight people doing it, then that's just not right. Maybe it's not something you want to see, but if you're fine with straight people doing it, then you shouldn't care if gay people do it, too.

Hell, I'd _love_ to kiss my boyfriend in public. I see straight couples doing it all the time, and it makes me so feel so bad that I can't do it with my boyfriend, because the community doesn't accept it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight couples don't show off as much as gay couples do. >.>


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's talking more about people who constantly flaunt their sexuality just because they can. Personally I'd rather not see anyone making out in public.


----------



## Pear (Feb 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? We are one of the most religiously based "old style" countries left of all of the industrialized countries. Japan is building heated roads, all of Europe has amazing healthcare, and people here want creationism and religion to be taught in public schools. >_>

I seriously don't get the people who are against gay marriage. It doesn't have any implications for you, you don't have to magically become gay. It's just providing freedom to other people. Unfortunately, religion is deeply engrained in our government that is supposedly a separate entity from the church.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said nothing about showing affection in that post Tye
I was referring more to the parades etc.
They can do PDA's if they want..., You just look away or pretend to text when you see a PDA...


----------



## SaRaH!! (Feb 20, 2010)

y do ppl care


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> You see, the majority of this country's religion falls under Christianity, and most Christian believe that gay marriage is wrong. Sorry, but there is nothing that you can do to change that.


Yes, but religion shouldn't have anything to do with government.

Also, it should be noted that everyone under the same religion does not believe the same thing. There's a bajillion different splits in all religions because of this. Everyone believes something different, and there's actually a lot of Christians who believe there's nothing wrong with being gay.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...that couldn't be farther from the truth. Most gay couples _can't_ show public affection because it's not accepted where they live. Gay parades are a different situation, so don't act like every gay couple always acts like they would at a gay parade.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know religion shouldn't have anything to do with government, but there is such a strong Christian influence on this country, there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not forced to go to or watch a gay parade... It's your choice. >_> And they happen, what, once a year? I don't think it's anything to overreact about.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd when you said "once a year"


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant in the same city.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

You know, many people think that being gay is an illness, and that it requires help from a psychiatrist to cure it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> You know, many people think that being gay is an illness, and that it requires help from a psychiatrist to cure it.


And they couldn't be more wrong, lol. It's been proven that homosexuality is something you're born with. It's not an illness or defect or any nonsense like that. It's just part of who you are.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people are born with cancer or other health problems. Oh well, i guess it's just part of who they are.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no, lol. Sexuality isn't something that you can change. You're attracted to the gender that you're attracted to, that's that.

Why am I even talking to a troll, anyway? >_>


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, APA revised the Gay Gene Theory.

_The attempt to prove that homosexuality is determined biologically has been dealt a knockout punch. An American Psychological Association publication includes an admission that there_


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gender is fluid, and sexuality is solid?

(I'm not disagreeing...I just thought that was a funny thought)


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? How is gender fluid?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Transsexuals.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gender change surgeries aren't natural, lol. (Not that I'm against it, because I'm certainly not, I'm just saying that surgical procedures aren't something natural.)


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But to transsexuals it is natural. It's just fixing what they think is wrong (their gender), making them their 'real' sex.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Here's something for you to ponder. God made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve.


Hey pal, not everyone is a Christian, so technically it's not something for a non-Christian to ponder, only to laugh at.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Here's something for you to ponder. God made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve.


Oh man, I knew that was gonna be said in this thread. Dumbest statement ever.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that guy isn't serious. He's just trying to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i bet, also, wasn't his other account blocked? Shouldn't this account be disabled?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feeling that you were born in the wrong body at birth is natural to them, but surgery isn't something that can be called "natural". Homosexuality is present in nature, but you don't see the animals operating on each other, do you? XD


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no Idea why my "Neo-Griever" account was just banned. I've already PM'd Miranda about my Griever account being banned. Obviously she would have banned my Neo-Griever account right then and there if she wanted to.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use the homosexuality in nature argument.

If that were the case, after mating wives would have to eat their husbands.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because they don't have the abilities to use the tools to do surgery. Don't say that animals don't do it because it's not natural, it's because they physically can't.


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

And if you don't believe me, just ask Miranda. I've already PM'd her about all of this.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> And if you don't believe me, just ask Miranda. I've already PM'd her about all of this.


Just leave already, kthxbai.

Also, lol dis tred r gay


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

God still loves the gays, no matter what!


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neo-Griever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it is a defect. Studies have shown that homosexual men have an enlarged Pineal Gland.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexuality is natural, so GTFO.

An illness? What in the name of all that is holy?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Feb 21, 2010)

Nah just a genetic disorder, like a social illness. 

Ok lets start with this, it is natrual and a instinct for human to want to reproduce, all animals do it, likewise we do. So homosexuality lets in a way the emotions take over the instinct and tosses out the urge to reproduce and just to get funky with the same gender. So eventually gays will probably die out or we will do what we are doing with "designer babies" and find the mess up in their genetic codes, correct it and tad da, its history. Kind of strange really. However survival wise, how would a entire pack of homosexual animals survive? They cant reproduce? Well they can but they won't is what I mean.

So yes let them have rights, it would be like not enforcing buildings with handicap entrances, or punching old people, not to allow it. Punching old people mainly because that is rude.


And psychs cant cure it, it would be like them trying to talk a person of of down syndrome.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> And if you don't believe me, just ask Miranda. I've already PM'd her about all of this.


Stop bringing me up, we did not have a conversation about this. I'm still not convinced. Do not bring me up again.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned. ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2010)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Nah just a genetic disorder, like a social illness.
> 
> Ok lets start with this, it is natrual and a instinct for human to want to reproduce, all animals do it, likewise we do. So homosexuality lets in a way the emotions take over the instinct and tosses out the urge to reproduce and just to get funky with the same gender. So eventually gays will probably die out or we will do what we are doing with "designer babies" and find the mess up in their genetic codes, correct it and tad da, its history. Kind of strange really. However survival wise, how would a entire pack of homosexual animals survive? They cant reproduce? Well they can but they won't is what I mean.
> 
> ...


It's not a disorder, it can't be cured (nor is there a need for it to be), and if you think that gays will "die out", then why have they been around for thousands of years? >_>

I'm attracted to guys, not girls. It's no disorder, it's no choice. It's just who I am.


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 22, 2010)

Idc


----------



## NGT (Feb 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to flame or anything, but I take a lot of Anatomy classes because I'm planning on being a doctor, and from most of my research and word from my professors, Homosexual men usually have an enlarged pineal gland.


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've already said that, Mr. Troll, and it's not even true. Sexuality has no effect on *censored.8.1* size. >_>


----------



## NGT (Feb 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that censored word? Do you even know what a Pineal Gland is?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 22, 2010)

I totally support gay marriage. ^^ I respect peoples' right to their opinion on the matter, but I don't see how it should prevent people who love each other from getting married. :U


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I thought you meant penile. Okay, I'll admit, I was wrong there. XD


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2010)

Honestly the biggest blockade against gay marriage is religion.  However people need to remember that SOME RELIGIONS ARE FINE WITH IT!  By denying it people are oppressing the religion of others.  One's own religion doesn't have to accept it, but the government should because many religions do now.


----------



## muffun (Feb 22, 2010)

Doesn't make a difference in my life really. But I wouldn't say I don't care.


----------



## John102 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Honestly the biggest blockade against gay marriage is religion.  However people need to remember that SOME RELIGIONS ARE FINE WITH IT!  By denying it people are oppressing the religion of others.  One's own religion doesn't have to accept it, but the government should because many religions do now.


Lol you should go to India one day and say that you're gay, the Hindus hate it more than Christians. So do the Buddhists....and I'm pretty sure that even though Confucianism isn't really a religion, the people who follow it strongly dislike gays as well. You're right though, there are some religions that accept gays.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said which religions are against it in particular, but there are many denominations that are fine with it now.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god

how dumb are you


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 22, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually he is correct.
the middle east, espiecially the Muslim cultures HATE
*repeat*
H-A-T-E Homosexuality.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 22, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last i checked, hindus and buddhists weren't killing homosexuals because they were homosexual


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 23, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muslim's don't like it.
I'm not sure about Hindus.
And I'm pretty sure Buddhists dont care....


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hinduism and buddhism are pretty similar :v

and yeah, i assumed islam wouldn't be too cool with it.


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muslims will kill anyone that doesn't agree with them. >_<

Within the past couple weeks a couple openly gay men in the Middle East got killed by Muslims because of their sexuality.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"islam" and islam are not the same thing


----------



## OJ. (Feb 23, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean ISL4M?


----------



## random guy (Feb 23, 2010)

If that makes them happy then let them be happy.


----------



## Pear (Feb 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I gotta call bull *censored.2.0*tery on that one. 
Sure, extremely, extremely, extremely conservative areas may, but they represent a tiny percent of the population. The KKK is a Christian group, so they were representing all of Christianity when they lynched people, right?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 23, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this^^

Extreme groups make the news.  That is all you hear about over here, but we fail to look at our last century in this country.  We've had ridiculous extremist groups, we had laws making being gay illegal.  Heck we had laws against people of a different skin color.  All in the last century.  We have Muslims living here who don't care if you are gay anymore than I do.  I had a friend who graduated last year who was Muslim and knew I was gay, it never hurt my image in her eyes.  Fact is our country is a bit better off socially than many.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's this thing about Muslims. They have to, I repeat HAVE TO kill those who do not believe with what they believe. According to one of the pillars, Jihad, (and/or maybe somewhere else in the Quaran) those who do not/refuse to believe in the Muslim faith should be killed. The more infidels killed leads to a higher place in heaven. There was that story of the girl who ran away form her family because she became a Christian. And her parents even said that if she didn't renounce her faith when she went back, they would have to kill her. Luckily, she didn't go back. Point being, if their religion doesn't agree with homosexuality, Muslims HAVE to kill the gay person, otherwise, they're not fulfilling the teachings of Allah and the prophet Muhammad. 

Note: The "Jihad" is most prominent in India, or other Muslim countries. Legally, they can't kill non-Muslims here, so the citizens don't, but the radicals do. What ware considered radicals here, are considered heroes in Muslim countries.


----------



## Pear (Feb 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Koran are you reading? 0__0
My Dad read it all for a college assignment, and there was no such mention of violence. Hell, if anything, the Bible's just as bad. It says you're going to burn in eternal fire for sins.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jihad is not one of the Pillars of Islam. It's a term for the actions of the extremist groups who have twisted the Koran to fit their needs.

For the Record, the Five Pillars are charity, pilgrimage to Mecca, fasting, prayer, and acceptance of Allah. Nothing about killing other religions.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking an Islam class right now for my last Theology req, and in the first book I read through Jihad is put in as the sixth pillar that many don't use.  They explain many more extreme sects include it and warped the term to mean holy war.  The term originally just meant defending the religion, not even necessarily with physical means but within ones self.  

This is what is misconstrued about other religions.  There are often parts in ones religions texts that get mistranslated from one language to another, and even misunderstood within the language.  There are sketchy passages in most holy texts that many people normally ignore because of their common sense.  I am not going to stone people nearly as often as dictated by the Bible, nor the Qur'an.  The main difference between Islam and Christianity is a lack in believing Jesus was divine, just that he was a wonderful prophet, the addition of one more prophet, and different traditions.  Allah, really is just like us saying God with a capital G.  It is the same word used by Christians and Jews who speak Arabic.  Really their religion is extremely close to both Christianity and Judaism.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Muslim extremist. Last time Muslims weren't _that_ bad.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, no one in my mothers side of the family has commited murder, and they've faced a hellofa-lot of ignorant and stupid people.


----------



## Pear (Feb 23, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. My dad's from the Iraq/Turkey area, and you won't believe how many ignorant dumb asses there are left in this country.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 25, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But can you really blame them? I mean after what keeps happening, people DO have a right to be cautious around these people.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


replace "muslim/islam" with "christians/christianity" and adjust all of the violences to fit true events.

and then you go "oh but we're not all like that i swear those were just extremist nutheads".

your hypocrisy is astounding.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't believe that this thread lead from homophobia to racism.

Muslims dont blow people up, extremist muslims do..., which an infinatly small percentage of them, islam is a strict, respectable religion, of which some followers are considered 'terrorists'.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I can't believe that this thread lead from homophobia to *racism.*
> 
> Muslims dont blow people up, extremist muslims do..., which an infinatly small percentage of them, islam is a strict, respectable religion, of which some followers are considered 'terrorists'.


you should feel bad.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 26, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??


----------

